# "SPLASH" Fun in the water



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is a very short video of my dogs having some fun in a stream 

Video of water fun - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it would have been longer but the battery died on my camera LOL


----------



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

they look so happy on that day


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ohh what fun hehe


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

They definately look like they'r enjoying that


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very good vixie,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou  they love the water they even chase the water I throw over the concrete part of th garden to wash it LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thankyou  they love the water they even chase the water I throw over the concrete part of th garden to wash it LOL


why no sound then vix ???they look nice dog though! you should try u-tube to put videos on ,thats what i use ,and its faster than photo bucket


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

my staffs hate the water.......


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

They look ike they are really enjoying themselves.

Thanks for sharing it.......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

your welcome, they make me laugh when I take them there 

glad to hear your little one is doing well


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Vix, i just cant wait to take her out for a walk. I really miss it..........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

how long doy you have left before you can take her out?


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

she can go for lead walks hopefully at the weekend but only 5 mins........
Cant wait for the running and games in the park, but she is not allowed to run about for 3 months...........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

that will be nice even if its only 5 mins its going to be hard trying to stop a young dog from running around


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

raven said:


> my staffs hate the water.......


Never knew a staff that didnt like water


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my brother owned a staff he loved the water couldnt get him out of it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> why no sound then vix ???they look nice dog though! you should try u-tube to put videos on ,thats what i use ,and its faster than photo bucket


there was no sound because I was using my old digital photo camera and it doesnt have sound on it, might try u-tube one day when I can be bothered


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

They certainly look like they are having a great time. Great video and lovely dogs!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great vid, my staffie loves the water as long as it's not to deep


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

havent tried mine with deep water but they do love a splash about


----------

